# Lyft re-activated my account!



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

After 6 months of deactivation Lyft sent me security questions to verify that I am the real driver. The first time I didn’t answered them correctly and they deactivated my account for 6 months. After 6 months Lyft sent a another random security questions again and this time I answered them correctly. I HAVE WAITED 6 MOMTHS FOR THIS and fortunately I have uber account to keep driving. Now i have both LYFT & Uber account active. But the COVID19 has changed everything. I am back with Lyft but my background check is still pending and got this message on the app: You’re not approved to drive


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

I got the your not approved to drive also


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Joey Calzone said:


> I got the your not approved to drive also


Lyft voted to reactivate before they voted to not reactivate.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

If Lyft reactivated your account, then do accept my condolences.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Friendly Jack said:


> If Lyft reactivated your account, then do accept my condolences.


But I am not driving Lyft to pickup infected passenger. Just good to have it back. I am doing uber eat which is more $$ and less hazardous.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> After 6 months of deactivation Lyft sent me security questions to verify that I am the real driver. The first time I didn't answered them correctly and they deactivated my account for 6 months. After 6 months Lyft sent a another random security questions again and this time I answered them correctly. I HAVE WAITED 6 MOMTHS FOR THIS and fortunately I have uber account to keep driving. Now i have both LYFT & Uber account active. But the COVID19 has changed everything. I am back with Lyft but my background check is still pending and got this message on the app: You're not approved to drive


They need drivers , so they reactivated your account :smiles:


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

mbd said:


> They need drivers , so they reactivated your account :smiles:


No


----------



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

Don't do it stay deactivated


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

My sincerest sympathies.

Certainly you could have gone to a Lyft hub 6 months ago to get this fixed?


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

68350 said:


> My sincerest sympathies.
> 
> Certainly you could have gone to a Lyft hub 6 months ago to get this fixed?


I did that and they couldn't fixed at the hub. For some reason their system unable to verify my identity. And they can't override the system to verify my identity over the phone. The system only generates these security questions after 6 months and you will have to answer them from your driver app. They got these security questions from the credit agency based on your history. Question such as Have you taken any loan from XXXX bank in the past 90 days or Are you associated with this address.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Oh that's total BS from them...


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

68350 said:


> Oh that's total BS from them...


Yeah it was total BS. Anyway it's good to have Lyft account back even though I am not looking forward to pickup riders anytime soon. I will probably give it one pickup a month just to keep the account active. I will tell you it is almost impossible to get it re-activated after they deactivated you but I was lucky. Lyft is VERY STRICT compare to UBER


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

You don't need to pick up anyone to stay active. I'm active and haven't given a ride in several months.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

68350 said:


> You don't need to pick up anyone to stay active. I'm active and haven't given a ride in several months.


Are you sure? I heard uber will kick you out the system if you don't attempt to pickup at lease one ride in a 30-day period. I assume Lyft would do the same.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Jo3030 said:


> I'm so sorry.


For what?


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Timlee252525 said:


> Are you sure? I heard uber will kick you out the system if you don't attempt to pickup at lease one ride in a 30-day period. I assume Lyft would do the same.


Like I stated, I haven't given a Lyft ride since last fall. Keeping it eligible with current documents, yes, but have not accepted a ride since shortly after the Aug 2019 rate slashings. Why would they deactivate you after a month w/o rides? It doesn't cost them anything for you to be active in their system.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

They are desperate for drivers and cash. 

After a year or so of ripping off drivers, not paying surge (but still charging customers higher rates), stealing cancel fees, etc. Lyft may me going the way of the dinosaur.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Timlee252525 said:


> After 6 months of deactivation Lyft sent me security questions to verify that I am the real driver. The first time I didn't answered them correctly and they deactivated my account for 6 months. After 6 months Lyft sent a another random security questions again and this time I answered them correctly. I HAVE WAITED 6 MOMTHS FOR THIS and fortunately I have uber account to keep driving. Now i have both LYFT & Uber account active. But the COVID19 has changed everything. I am back with Lyft but my background check is still pending and got this message on the app: You're not approved to drive


Whoo hoo! Driving for Lyft...lucky you.


----------

